# Hi! This is my first post



## souxxie

Hi to everyone! I'm looking for some support, or reassurance after 2 losses in the last 5 months. I still have hope though. I have a lot of questions that I know I can find them here. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Hi & welcome! :flower:

Sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## 1dayatatime

I'm sorry for both your losses and I KNOW there aren't ANY words that can help you get through that pain. I'm glad you are still very hopeful and I understand the 'desperation' of just wanting a baby!!! I lost 1 in sept at 4 months and still TTC again with no luck, but every day I think about how far along I 'should' be now. Any questions that I could 'possibly' help with??!!


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi welcome to BnB x


----------



## Haylee.

Hello and welcome, Sorry for your losses and I hope you get your bfp soon, 
Don't give up hope! :hug: xx


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow:


----------



## Jai Me

You have come to the right place. This site is great. Im sorry to hear the awful news. Dont loose Faith! Best Wishes to you!!! :flower:


----------



## Ame

Welcome:hi:


----------

